# Taliban bunkers...



## chaz69allen1 (27 Jun 2013)

I have yet to see any on the internet of photos of what the Taliban utilize for hiding (Bunkers/cache).  Most of the time I spent in the Arghandab we ran into these fortifications.  They resemble what the vietkong utilized during their fighting to avoid being spotted by air support.  Pass this on to your buds, so they know what to look for.  When asking the locals what they were used for or who had built them, they had no idea and said the taliban use them to hide from Coalition forces.


----------

